# Surf and Turf



## K Kruger (May 2, 2007)

My first dinner back on the ranch after being gone a month:

Grilled rubbed strips (cooked to just past medium (more than my preference but, you know, guests...)), sliced and topped with herb-green pepper-lemon compound butter; grilled lobster tails basted garlic-lemon butter during grilling and served topped with the compound butter; roasted fingerling potatoes tossed with sauteed fresh corn kernels and haricots; and a little side of cucumber salad (local cukes!).

It's good to be home.






The steaks were salted then rubbed with a mix of granulated onion, granulated garlic, white pepper, thyme, marjoram, and clove. I grilled them over Wicked Good Comp (found a bag stashed in the shed!), direct, then flipped to indirect. A few minutes later I basted the tails and grilled them direct, flesh down, for a couple minutes, then flipped them shell down, basted, and finished direct, about 4 minutes more. (I had brined the tails first, btw; straight brine, 60 min.)


----------



## Cliff H. (May 2, 2007)

That looks good.

You need to make a movie.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2007)

Compound butters are so easy to make, and they rock...I never think
about making em though...went through a phase where I always
had some with steak, then just kind of forgot about em.


----------



## Diva Q (May 2, 2007)

Wow what a beautifully presented meal. 

I also love compound butters. they make such a nice finishing touch to a meal.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 2, 2007)

Man, stuck here at work on a 72 hour streatch and I log on to PICS LIKE THAT.  Thanks for sharing.  I am going back to the dorm to cry now.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 3, 2007)

Looks great as usual Kevin!


----------



## wittdog (May 3, 2007)

Drool......great job as always.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 4, 2007)

I never thunk of grillin a lobsta Looks great too


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2007)

Lee Ann Whippen can give you some advice on that.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 4, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Lee Ann Whippen can give you some advice on that.



Lobster tar-tar, indeed!


----------



## K Kruger (May 4, 2007)

Cap'n-- You're right. Compound butters are a breeze. Though I made this one that day, I often soften a couple pounds of butter at a time and then make 4-6 varieties at once. They come in handy.

Z-- Yes, too done for my taste too. They were juicy and flavorful but I'm a rare/med-rare guy. Guests! (But they brought the lobster tails so... .)

007-- Try lobster grilled sometime. Very easy. Some cooks pre-cook tails a bit first by boiling but I don't and don't recommend it; brine instead. (For the brine: Dissolve 4 T of Morton kosher (or 2 T table) salt in one quart of cold water. Add a handful of ice and the tails and stick in the fridge.  (If the tail are frozen fine; they'll thaw while brining.) Brine for 45-60 min if fresh or thawed, 15 min more if frozen. Remove and rinse before splitting and grilling.) 

For whole lobster: Get a chimney of coals started. Meanwhile, bring 2-3 inches of salted water to a boil in a large pot. Have a bowl or sink of ice water ready. Steam 1 or 2 lobsters at a time for about 3-4 minutes tops. Plunge into the ice water to stop the cooking. Split the lobster in half down the middle. Remove the vein and the sac behind the eyes. Dump the coals and spread them. 

Baste the lobster with flavored or plain butter then grill direct, shell side down, till 3/4 cooked, grill covered; baste and flip for a minute or two (cover the grill), flip and baste again; allow to finish cooking shell side down. That't it. Very easy.

Thanks, all, for the compliments.


----------

